
XMPP and offline processing coming to Google App Engine - danw
http://morethanseven.net/2009/02/07/xmpp-and-offline-processing-coming-google-app-engi/
======
ev0
Wow all these features will enable a whole new bunch of types of apps to be
built on GAE. The receiving emails part is an exciting surprise. I've just
been prototyping an GAE idea involving receiving and parsing emails but got
stuck in the conundrum of getting Python POP/IMAP libs to work around all the
limitations of GAE (no socket communication allowed). I'm just about to give
up and saw this news today. Woot!

~~~
DenisM
<http://www.smtp2web.com/>

------
jaxn
This is huge for me. I have several apps running on AppEngine and one of them
is a soon to be released location-based game for mobile phones (starting with
the iPhone).

I have had to jump through tons of hoops in order to eliminate the need for
background processes. Not to mention that sometimes you need just a little
longer than the request timeout to process a data set.

I think that Jaiku is a perfect example of how "eating your own dogfood" makes
your product better / more useful. I am really looking forward to the source
being released too.

------
est
XMPP FTW!

I wonder whether my bot will go offline if reaches quota? If no quota is set
to XMPP then we could build a p2p file sharing network (NNTP-like using XMPP
s2s federation) on top of GAE!

